# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I finally did it!!!!

## nebula

I finally lucid dreamed!! I just started out having this weird dream, something about escaping from a pirate ship[i was held captive there] and going to this building. My friend Sydney was suddenly with me. Then I just realized I was dreaming and this is how it went.
Me: Ohmygod ohmygod I'm dreaming I'm dreaming!!!! Syd, syd do you want to fly?!?!?
Sydney: yea sure
we then link arms and I just take us up and we're flying out of the roof of the building and going up into the night sky towards the stars. then everything starts to go back down and i'm down on the ground in the building without my friend and then i wake up. 

so that was my lucid dream! but the weird thing is... it wasn't just a lucid dream. I dreamscaped. my friend in the dream, sydney, had the same dream, on the same night. she said after i left while we were flying she just kept going for a bit and then woke up. So we had the same dream. so dreamscaping is real.. 

what do ya'll think?

----------


## zwishenzug

My only problem with dreamscaping is that it seems impossible.  I think if it happens it is by coincidence that the same setting, actions, and characters occur.  

I believe that you believe it.  It's too second-hand for me, though.

----------


## nebula

yeah i can see how it's hard to believe. i didn't really even believe in lucid dreaming, it was just something i thought would be cool to do,but would never happen.. but then it happened, so yeah..  
ya'll dong have tah believe me, i'm not offened, i understand...i wouldn't believe me either  ::lol::

----------


## nerve

well, I believe you...I dont think I can believe something like this could happen by coincidence...it's just to...freaky...I mean, did you guys go over every last detail? was it all the same?

----------


## Curios

Never did that as far as i can recall but hey you guys should keep trying that sounds cool.  One the my best signs for lucidity is crazy things that dont happen in non dream state.  Twisty dreams where people change into things and stuff.  Fantasy dreams where your on crazy missions.  these are all signs of dreaming.

----------


## nebula

yeah all the details were the same, so that was exciting!! haha. 

usually my dreams are pretty normal, i'm just ya know, being captured by pirates or doing something of the such... ha. no actaully i have normal dreams. like i'm surfing the net or something.. or picking up trash. it's usually stuff like that, that makes me notice that i should have realized it was a dream...after the dream is over. well that sounds confusing, but i think you'll get what i mean.. yeah.

----------


## nerve

wow...I just can't make myself believe it was a coincidence...it couldn't have been..

----------


## zwishenzug

This dreamscaping stuff would be some of the coolest stuff in the world.  The main reason I don't believe in it is because reproducable ESP has never occured under testable conditions.  Once they got some better-than-chance guessing but later it was invalidated.

My goal right now is to test dreamscaping by becoming lucid and finding my buddy (who is several states away doing completely different things right now and the chances of coincidental dreams will be super-low).  Then tell him that we're dreaming and dreamscaping, something to set him lucid.  Maybe tell him something unique that couldn't be a coincidental detail when he remembered it later.

What do you think?  Would that be definative proof of dreamscaping?

----------


## Second Attention

That would be good proof for you, personally, although I don't think "definitive proof" is possible. I definitely believe "dreamscaping" is possible, and hope to someday maybe participate in such an act. I don't think that "reproduceable ESP... under tesable condtions" will ever happen, I don't think that people that truly have the ability would ever submit themselves to such a test any ways, though I could be wrong. Plus, I think that all the testing in the world isn't going to really prove anything unless you believe.

----------


## zwishenzug

That's a good point, I didn't really think about that.  I think (or do I believe?) that knowledge lies within the larger circle of belief.  How can you know something without also believing it?  And, can't you believe something without knowing it?

I also don't think anyone with any form of ESP would become a lab rat.  But, if they were out there, wouldn't at least one person brag about his or her gift and show it off and prove it to the rest of us?  I would.

I am a spiritual Christian (as opposed to a religious one) and I am also scientific by nature.  I think to _know_ something you have to prove it using scientific method.  It's just too bad some things are untestable.

If I experienced dreamscaping I would believe it whole-heartedly and acknowledge that I don't know it.  Just like I believe in God and acknowledge that I don't know for sure, and can't prove it.

----------


## Second Attention

I like that

----------


## nerve

> Just like I believe in God and acknowledge that I don't know for sure, and can't prove it.
> [/b]



can't prove what may I ask?

----------


## swifticus

I've had a very similar experience with a friend of mine.  It was a lucid mutual dream.  When I figured in the dream that he couldn't really be there, I left.  That's when the dream ended.  We both recalled the same details from our own perspectives.  Have NO clue how it happened, may have been coincidence.

----------


## Serinanth

Yep it happens, however I call it DreamWalking, but i think thats jsut another way of calling a dream lucid. My post in Lucid experiences "Thje day the Scientist went out to lunch" goes over my first shared dream.

When you have one for the first time, and you confirm it with the other person without doubt, it will shake you, it did me.  Aside from scare the crap outa me and have the scientist in me go out to lunch   ::?:  
Was your friend consious she was dreaming? or was she just going with the flow? In my first experience we were both lucid and aware we were dreaming. We also now have a strong connection on that side and seem to find each other fairly often usualy we are oft in a group of 12, each individual with their own special kind of ability usualy we are hav-atting it with something nasty. I gotta show her this forum, she would fit right in here. Lately though we seem to be slightly distanced, she found her dream guide while I am still wandering. It was odd her dream guide said that they were having a hard time finding me   :Question:   ::shock::  


I have managed to get into other peoples dreams, (not many, i can count them on one hand)  after that first time. However I think it is mostly because I promised them if they EVER needed any help in the dream world to call me, and they would have a pet dragon at their side  ::D:  (usualy im in the people form of me but I managed to get into my dragon form once or twice)  So with the combination of my promise to them and their desire for my presence it upped the chances of it happening.  I find that in these dreams I have a much harder time keeping myself stable, meaning that my friends noticed I tend to fade in and out a little or I just vanish, much to my dismay as I was intending to help them out. They said that me being there changed their dream for the better even if I was there only a moment, as like in your situation you woke up and she stayed in the dream a little longer. This makes me feel a whole lot better, I dont like breaking promises. 
 ::wink::

----------


## zwishenzug

What I mean, Paperdoll, is that while I believe there is a God, I can't prove that he exists (I use "he" only because of tradition).  Therefore I don't know he exists, I only believe it.

The same is true for anyone in the world, no matter what their philosophy about gods or science is.  For example, an athiest would say that he _doesn't_ believe in anything or any god.  What is true, however, is that he _does_ believe there isn't a god.  He can't prove that a god does not exist, therefore he doesn't know it, he just believes it.

----------


## wasup

I think that the best way to make sure your having a shared dream is by both people (they would both have to be good lucid dreamers) to say some really stupid but weird phrase in the shared dream like "The blueish cat ran around" and the other person says something and then in real life tell eachother what the other person said.  I also have a question.  Can someone come into my dream and tell me I'm dreaming so I can become lucid better?

----------


## Rtex

I think its possible, I dont see how. But still I retain the thought of it being possible. Largely due to because if you could it would be freaking awsome. possibilities would open up even more. 

Heres a though tho, ever wonder if things in your lucid dreams are all other people lucid dreaming. I mean, stuff you don't create at will. (Like when aneas was attacked by his garm) Maybe all people's dreams are interconnected and thus little of dreaming is actually in your mind.

Hmmmm,  ::roll::  Yeah, or not.

----------


## nerve

::shock::  whoa....very interesting...you mean, what if all the people in our dreams are atually people and we all go to the same "dream world" when we sleep?

 ::shock::  oi...probably not..but still something to think about I suppose...

----------


## Rtex

Like I said its prolly not possible but hey! who knows?

----------


## zwishenzug

The aborigines in Austrailia believed in the dreamworld.  I think they thought it was more real that waking life.

I have often wondered that Rtex, if all the dream characters in everyone's dreams are just other dreamers.  Most of whom aren't lucid and that's why they are rarely convinced it is a dream.  It would be cool to go around as a dream guide and help these "people" to become lucid.  Although I could think of a few more self serving things I would rather do.

Has anyone ever been told in a dream by a dream character that you are in their dream?  I once became lucid and I was hanging out with my friend.  He wanted to go someplace and I told him no because it was my dream and he was just a figment of my imagination.  He thought this was funny then said how he must be a manifestation of my perception of his real self.

Another time I went lucid and started flying around and shouting down to this doctor guy that it was a dream.  The last thing I remember of him was that he was looking around for something to read as a reality test.  I wonder if there was some doctor out there who had a dream character start flying around.

----------


## Rtex

Hmmmmm the more I think about this the more I get confuzzed.

----------


## wasup

Dude zwishneg that is way cool and that would be awesoem.  I think that your probably right at least most of your dreams and characters.  I think that when your lucid and you see someone you know and tell them that they are dreaming then they are a dream character because if they were real people then they would probably tell you that they were in your dream.  But I still think your right about what you said.

----------

